# Lumibrite - Where?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Where can I buy lumibrite or another equivalent? I have a couple of watches to relume.

Mike


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

You'll be wanting some strontium aluminate!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy sells it but is out of stock, drop him a email to see when hes getting some more?


----------



## Broes (Apr 8, 2009)

On ebay search for : LUM-TEC GX luminous compound. (obj 160340139124)

or

Google for

Noctilumina

or

Cousinsuk.com consumables/luminous compounds (these kits come with varnish, thinner and trays)

good luck,

Broes


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Many thanks folks. Much appreciated.

Mike


----------

